# MTB Wochenende in der Grünen Hölle Freisen



## Höllenhund (11. Juli 2008)

5 Jahre Grüne Hölle Freisen, das wollen wir mit euch rocken.

*Samstag, 26. Juli 2008:* 

*CC-Rennen* in allen Altersklassen auf geänderter Strecke.
Wir verbinden Alt mit Neu und sind der Meinung, nie war unsere CC Strecke so gut und so schnell

*Sonntag, 27. Juli 2008:*

*CTF* in und um Freisen, MTB pur erleben.

Wir haben für jeden etwas. Ihr habt 4 Strecken zur Auswahl:
21 KM für die Familie, 33 KM für den Hobbyfahrer, 46 KM für die Sportler und 66 KM für die, 
die gerne mal durch die Hölle gehen

Das ganze Wochenende steht unter dem Motte: *vom Biker für Biker*

Infos unter www.GRUENE-HOELLE-FREISEN.de 

Bike on, Mundwinkel und Daumen nach oben

Alfred


----------



## p41n (11. Juli 2008)

bei der CTF bin ich dabei.. hab schon viel gutes über euch gehört..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiff88 (11. Juli 2008)

ich bin beim cc am start..

mfg


----------



## snison (13. Juli 2008)

Hi! Unsere Website wurde neu gestaltet - schaut sie euch doch mal an.
Bis zum GHF Wochenende- 
Snison


----------



## Tommy320is (13. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

ich werd sonntags dort sein und an der CTF teilnehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## puremalt (14. Juli 2008)

GHF steht wie jedes Jahr ganz fett in meinem Kalender


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2008)

Wäre gern am Samstag dabei - mal schauen, ob das mein Handgelenk schon mitmachen wird.


----------



## Dijo (16. Juli 2008)

na den Sonntag lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Höllenbiker, 

klar komme ich. 
Werde mir diese geile CTF nicht entgehen lassen. 

Wer die Strecke noch nicht kennt, kann hier nachlesen was Ihn erwartet

Tourenbeschreibung aus aus 2006
Bilder aus 2006

CU in HELL - Markus (MW)


----------



## snison (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Markus!
2006? Hast du denn nicht meine geilen Pics von der Regenschlacht 2007 bekommen? Hab mich auch schon gewundert als ich neulich auf eurer Site gesurft hab. SG Snison


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juli 2008)

@ Snison, 

ne leider nicht, schick mir die doch mal zu, war eh die geilste Tour, mit den "leichten" Schauern, bei lauwarmem Sommerwind. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2008)

Wir freuen uns schon auf Euer MTB-Wochenende!


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Juli 2008)

@ Alle

wie gewünscht sind die Bilder von 2007 auch online:

Gugst Du hier


----------



## Tobilas (22. Juli 2008)

Hi, MW und alle! 
damals gab's "Fritz-Walter-Wetter", bei Bikern nicht sooo beliebt, oder ? 
Meine Wen(d)igkeit kann leider nicht (so früh) biken nächstes WE wegen 40. Gebutzdaach meiner Sister, leider  
bis die Tage 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## snison (23. Juli 2008)

Hi! 
Die haben ja gutes (zumindest besseres als letztes Jahr ) Wetter gemeldet! Ich hoffe Ihr kommt auch alle - wir haben die Strecke von Brennessel und Dornen befreit, haben quasi den Wald für Euch gefegt und dabei noch 11 neue Abschnittchen draufgelegt und topp beschildert damits euch garantiert nicht langweilig wird!!!
Ich schwörs, das ist die schönste GHF-CTF die es je gegeben hat (und auch die letzte  )
Snison


----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2008)

die letzte! 

Was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Juli 2008)

snison schrieb:


> (und auch die letzte  )
> Snison



Na dann nutzte ich mal die "letzte"? Gelegenheit 

Hab ja schon viel gutes von eurer Veranstaltung gehört.. 

@puremalt hast du schon eine Fahrgemeinschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (24. Juli 2008)

Hi! Ja, leider hat sich mit der Anzahl neuer Trails nicht auch die Anzahl der Helfer vermehrt - mit meinen zwei Helfern Heiko und Andreas eine solche CTF-Veranstaltung zu stemmen ist schon immens arbeitsaufwendig - quasi zwei Wochen meines Urlaubes stecken da jedes Jahr drin - (die einen machen Urlaub zum radeln, ich und Uwe mit seinem CC-Race damit die einen radeln können) und da kommt die Familie einfach zu kurz - während die Freundinnen meiner Tochter in den Holyday-Park fahren steh ich mit der Motorsense im Wald und zu meinem Hobby, dem radeln komm ich derzeit auch kaum...hört sich alles nach blabla an, es gibt aber bestimmt viele Mitglieder diverser Vereine denen es nicht besser geht.
Natürlich tut so ein Schritt weh und ich werde bestimmt nicht die Schilder nach Sonntag wegwerfen - vielleicht kommt ja mal Vereinsnachwuchs den ich dann bei der Durchführung einer Höllen-CTF unterstützen kann...
Aber eins ist klar: Wir werden definitiv eine bis zwei geführte Touren mit Euch jährlich klarmachen!!! Ist ja nicht so dass es keinen Spass gemacht hätte! Und die Strecken sind einfach viel zu schön um zu verwildern.

Cu in Hell
Snison, der Rotwildjäger


----------



## 007ike (24. Juli 2008)

Sehr Schade, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar! Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. An dieser Stelle dann auch mal ein ehrliches vielen Dank snison für deinen Einsatz!
Dann werde ich dafür sorgen müssen auf alle Fälle dabei zu sein und die Tour zu geniesen! Beim Rennen werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können, obwohl es mein absolutes lieblings Rennen ist, das ich bisher nicht verpasst habe.


----------



## Stiff88 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Mir ist an meinem Poison leider an der Kettenstrebe der Rahmen angerissen..

jetzt hab ich aber zum glück von meinem schwager ein ersatzrad bekommen..bzw. hole es morgen ab..

ein cube alu hardtail mit komplett xt und einer sid

nur leider is die gabel viel zu weich und braucht luft!!!

so eine ist das glaub ich

http://www.diaryofamountainbiker.co.uk/aug06/rock_shox_SID_SL.jpg


JETZT: HAT JEMAND NE PUMPE DAFÜR ODER WEIß JEMAND WELCHE MAN DAFÜR BRAUCHT???

DANKE!!


----------



## snison (24. Juli 2008)

Hab da leider auch keine Ahnung - wenns aber ein Schrader (Auto) Ventil sein sollte hab ich an der CTF eine Gabelpumpe dabei.

007Ike : Schade für Samstag - Uwe hat nämlich alte Abschnitte wieder zum leben erweckt, ist ne richtige Heizstrecke geworden...mir gefällt ja sowas.
Schön für Sonntag!!! 
Danke für dein Mitgefühl - schluchz

Snison


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Juli 2008)

ist ne 2000er und die braucht den sid-nipple. ist aber geklärt, der gute wird von mir am samstag mit frischer luft versorgt.


----------



## Sascha1000 (24. Juli 2008)

Jo  kommen am Sonntag auch mit drei Mann. So ein Einsatz muß natürlich unterstütz werden. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## snison (27. Juli 2008)

Hi! 

Danke all den 309 Startern die mit uns durch die Hölle gegangen sind. Bin im Moment zu Müde und aber auch zu aufgewühlt um mehr zu schreiben - deshalb schreibe DU mir Deine Eindrücke zur CTF.

Ich bin über jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden Eintrag dankbar!!!

...auch auf unserer Site

Snison


----------



## Tommy320is (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

es war ne super Strecke.
Ich bin die 66 gefahrn.
Schöne Trails warn mit drin 

Echt Schade, dass es nun vorbei sein soll :-(

Gruß


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Juli 2008)

Super Strecke und beste Organisation.
Selten so eine schöne CTF gefahren.
Wenn das die Hölle ist, ist sie nicht leicht, aber schön (wenn der Schmerz nachlässt).
Außerdem geht diese Hölle auch vorbei und wenn man sie hinter sich hat  freut man sich auf die nächste.
Und wenn es keine CTF mehr gibt dann halt die geführte Hölle.


----------



## 007ike (28. Juli 2008)

Das ist quasi der perfekte Sonntagsausflug gewesen! Die Strecke ist sowas von genial, da könnte man auch schön einen Halbmarathon drauf fahren! Die Trails sind erste Sahne und eine so perfekt vorbereitete Strecke hab ich noch nie erlebt! 
Vielen Dank an alle Höllenhunde für diesen perfekten Sonntag Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Juli 2008)

An diesem WE hat aber auch alles gepasst: der Regen kam am Samstag erst nach den letzten Rennen - das Wetter war an beiden Tagen so was von genial, da konnte man die Strecke so richtig geniessen.

Die Vorbereitung der CTF-Strecken war auf einem so hohen Niveau, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Streckenweise war der Wald regelrecht gefegt für uns.

Die Streckenführung (der 46er) ist ebenso abwechselungsreich wie genial, wobei es zum Ende zu zum Glück immer leichter wird.

Vielen Dank an all diejenigen, die uns dieses WE ermöglicht haben!


----------



## chris84 (28. Juli 2008)

absolut genial!

Ich denke ich übertreibe net, wenn ich sage dass das die beste CTF in der gesamten Umgebung ist! 

Es gibt einige wirklich gute CTFs (z.B. Völklingen), aber keine hat eine so geniale Streckenführung. Das Gebiet gibt offenbar auch das maximum her. 

Die Organisation war ohne zweifel absolut top... da gibts nix zu bemängeln. Die Ausschilderung war auch super!

Und die Hölle: grün-heiß-geil! Die Strecke ist fast vergleichbar mit Mitteldistanz St. Ingbert. So viele geile Abfahrten, Trails und Rampen... und alles perfekt angelegt. 

ein ganz großes Dankeschön, an alle die, die ihren Urlaub geopfert haben! Das scheint von außen alles so selbstverständlich... Ist es aber absolut nicht! Danke!


----------



## Sascha1000 (28. Juli 2008)

Wow absolut der Hammer.

Von meinen zwei Kumpels und Mir VIELEN, VIELEN DANK an die Grünen Hölle Mädels, Jungs und Helfer die diesen  Super Geilen
CTF ermöglicht haben. 

Wir sind zwar nur die 46 Km Strecke und kurz am Schluß (falsch abgebogen) die 66Km gefahren , war aber einfach supi.   

Traumhafte Trails,Rampen laut meinem Tacho von 55 % , die uns an die Grenze brachten und heisse Abfahrten.

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß.

Heinz,Steffen und Sascha


PS: Schade das es die letzte war


----------



## p41n (28. Juli 2008)

nachdem sich meine geschundenen knochen und muskeln wieder einigermaßen erholt haben, kann ich nun auch was dazu schreiben..

eine super strecke mit vielen genialen singletrails, anstiegen und auch abfahrten.. erste sahne..

ich war am ende sowas von platt, aber auch glücklich zugleich..

vielen, vielen dank an die ganzen helfer, veranstalter und die komplette organisation..
ihr habt das großartig hin bekommen.. deswegen bedauere ich umso mehr, dass dies meine erste und zugleiche letzte ctf in freisen war.. 

dafür wars aber ein grandioser abschluss..

daumen hoch..


----------



## Dijo (28. Juli 2008)

Grüne Hölle und auch noch heiss  

das war einfach
genial!!!!

vielen vielen Dank an die Helfer und Organisatoren, die diese CTF möglich gemacht haben. Die Trails waren einfach traumhaft. 

Leider hat mich ein Schaden an meiner Revelation gezwungen statt der 66er nach der 46 ins Ziel zu fahren. 

Wirklich schade, dass das wohl die letzte CTF war, aber bei ner geführten Tour bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei, wenn ichs rechtzeitig mitbekomme

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Calli Potter (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann die CTF in Freisen echt nur empfehlen!! Super geile Strecke, schöne Pädcha und HM satt!!

Mir ist echt während der Fahrt immer dieser Spruch im Kopf rumgegangen

20er Schnitt? Vergiss es! Ankommen ist das Ziel! Denn: IST SIE ZU STARK - BIST DU ZU SCHWACH!!!

 Aber ich habe mich durchgebissen und nicht aufgegebn!!


Die Körnerbox war leider bei mir ein bissel von gestern schon verbraucht gewesen aber ich habe mich am Ende wirklich durchgebissen!!

@all

Ich wusste garnicht das eine Bremse so stinken kann nach so einer Abfahrt!!

Kann auch nur positives über diese CTF sagen!! Da hat einfach alles gestimmt (bis das am Ende kein Erdinger Alkoholfrei mehr da war) !!! Ein dickes fettes Lob an die Truppe die die Trails so klasse eingerichtet haben!!!

Gruß Calli


----------



## snison (28. Juli 2008)

Hi! 
Auf Unserer Site sind die Ergebnisse und auch Bilder (wirklich höllisch gute) com CC-Rennen online 
- an alle die Pics vom Wochenende gemacht haben, Daten von der HAC oder GPS aufgezeichnet haben 
- bitte an unseren Kontakt auf der Site schicken. 
Wer hat alles Berichte von der GHF auf seinen Sites geschrieben oder wer hat welche gefunden?
Gebt sie uns hier weiter! Einen schönen Bericht findet ihr wie immer bei Norbert:
http://www.nmbiking.de

Und nochmals Danke für die tollen Lobeshymnen - geht runter wie Öl!!!
Snison


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Juli 2008)

der armhalter fürs handy is bestellt, wenn also wer einen gps-track hat, würde ich die strecke demnächst mal unter die räder nehmen, um mit einzustimmen in die lobeshymnen!


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juli 2008)

@ SNISON

ich könnte weinnen, nein ich muß weinen, wenn ich hier lese wie geil es am Sonntag war. 
Hatte schon alles gepackt und bestens geplant, schließlich stand der Termin schon seit 2007 im Kalender. Doch wie der TEUFEL es will, musste ich am Wochenende arbeiten. Was für ein Frust. 

Jetzt wo ich mir so langsam die Tränen aus dem Gesicht gewischt habe, kann ich nur sage, welch ein Verlust es für uns Biker ist, wenn es 2008 wirklich keine grüne Hölle mehr gibt. 

So bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung daß es diese Jahr, bei der geführten Tour, nicht allzu stark regnet. Denn da komme ich, egal was mit der Arbeit ist.  

@ Liebes Höllenteam, 
über 300 glückliche Biker, geiles Wetter und die geilste Strecke weit und breit. Wollt Ihr wirklich aufhören? Wenn  es nur an den Helfern scheitert, melde ich mich gerne freiwillig, damit diese Tour nicht einfach stirbt.


Bis zur nächsten geilen Tour, cu Markus (MW)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (29. Juli 2008)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> @ SNISON
> ...
> @ Liebes Höllenteam,
> über 300 glückliche Biker, geiles Wetter und die geilste Strecke weit und breit. Wollt Ihr wirklich aufhören? Wenn  es nur an den Helfern scheitert, melde ich mich gerne freiwillig, damit diese Tour nicht einfach stirbt.
> ...


Ich denke Helfer finden wir hier! ist zwar nicht grad um die Ecke, aber ich wäre auch dabei wenns drum geht mit dem Freischneider im Wald zu wüten o.ä....


----------



## Frau Snison (29. Juli 2008)

Jetzt muß Frau Snison auch einfach mal ihren Senf dazu geben :

is ja nicht so, als hätten die Jungs am Sonntagabend mal kurz gesagt: "och, scheen war's, dann is halt mol Schluß"
Kleiner Rückblick:
als Uwe vor mehr als 5 Jahren von seiner (Schnaps?)-Idee erzählt hatte, haben wir noch milde gelächelt und gesagt: "ok, wir sind dabei" (spätestens als er mir den ersten Entwurf der Grüne Hölle Figur "Jupp" geschickt hatte, war ich von der Idee begeistert), Snison war sofort vom Grüne Hölle Virus infiziert und da er sich selbst wohl ehr auf längeren Strecken wohlfühlt, war auch die Idee von der CTF relativ schnell ein Thema. 
Daraus hat sich dann ein Event entwickelt, mit höchsten Anforderungen an die Organisatoren (unsere Jungs machen ja keine halben Sachen):
lange vor dem Wochenende müssen alle Genehmigungen eingeholt werden, mit allen Behörden und Möchtegern-Mitschwätzern gesprochen werden, ca. 40 Sponsoren und Werbepartner angesprochen werden (die meisten davon zwei oder dreimal), das Programmheft erstellt und gedruckt werden, Schilder und Pfeile gedruckt und einlaminiert, Helfer angesprochen, Pläne gemacht, Sachen bestellt, eingekauft werden,vom Wochenende will ich gar nicht reden und hinterher müssen Rechnungen bezahlt und geprüft, nochmal alle Sponsoren kontaktiert werden..... und was weiß ich nicht alles.....
(wir reden von zwei Leuten die das machen)
Um das Wochenende einigermaßen zu stemmen, brauchen wir ca. 40+ Helfer an Bierständen, Kuchentheke, Wurstständen, Verpflegungspunkten usw.
(40 Leute, die mit dem Radsport nix am Hut haben und nur helfen, weil sie Uwe und Snison gut leiden können, oder das Pech haben mit den beiden verwandt zu sein)!!!

Ich könnte noch einiges schreiben, aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: weder Frau Alfred (Emma) noch Frau Snison und schon gar nicht die Herren der Schöpfung sind besonders glücklich, dass es die letzte Hölle war. 
Kommt halt am 1. November vorbei, dann backen wir euch auch einen leckeren Kuchen.

Bis dann,
 Ute

 ich bedanke mich (auch im Namen von Emma) mal bei allen Fahrern für die lustigen Gespräche bei der Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe - gerne hätten wir noch einige von euch ein Trikot anprobieren lassen, leider sind ja keine mehr da gewesen....


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Juli 2008)

Schade das die CTF nicht weitergemacht wird!! Aber ich fand sie die beste die ich jeh mitgefahren  bin und sie war auch voll nach meinem Geschmack!! So stelle ich mir ne richtig geile CTF vor!! Hut ab !!

Gruß Calli


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. August 2008)

Meine Mitfahrer und ich sind immer noch begeistert von der tollen Strecke und der super Vorbereitung

Diese Veranstaltung darf nicht ersatzlos gestrichen werden !!!

@Snison: Wenn du für nächstes Jahr Hilfe brauchst bin ich sicher das du hier im Forum fündig wirst. Einfach 2-3 Wochen vorher einen Hilferuf starten. Ich bin sicher das noch mehr Leute so denken wie ich und bereit sind dafür einige Stunden zu opfern


----------



## snison (10. August 2008)

Hi! Danke für die Blumen - ich kanns ja gut verstehen und mir gehts ja auch nicht anders - eine so schöne Veranstaltung darf doch nicht einfach verschwinden, aber es ist halt auch so wie Frau Snison  geschrieben hat. Unsere geführte Tour findet am 01.11. statt.
Hier noch ein Leckerli, vielleicht setz ichs auch in einen eigenen Blog, mal sehen wie hier die Resonanz darauf ist:
Am 20. 09. findet in Heimbach/Nahe eine TOLLE geführte Mtb-Tour statt, vom Profil, tollen Trails und sehenswerten Punkten der GHF ähnlich. Die Anreise lohnt sich sicher für euch.
http://www.mountainbiker-heimbach.de

Bis denne, Snison


----------



## snison (12. August 2008)

Grüne Hölle verfolgt Team Gerolsteiner!!!

Die Trans Schwarzwald mit unseren Recken Uwe und Michael könnt ihr auf unserer Site mitverfolgen - immerhin ist der Michael momentan in seiner AK auf dem 3. Rang - RESPEKT Alda!!! Aber auch Uwe ist in einem stark umkämpften Feld auf einem guten 41. Platz - Weiter so!
Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2008)

snison schrieb:


> Grüne Hölle verfolgt Team Gerolsteiner!!!
> 
> ..... aber auch Uwe ist in einem stark umkämpften Feld auf einem guten 41. Platz - Weiter so!
> Snison



SUPER! Hat unsere Kantine einen neuen Koch? Der fährt ja dieses Jahr wie entfesselt


----------

